# Whats a good Spotlight?



## a4d (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey guys probably before the summer comes i want to be able to get myself i nice spotlight. Nothing thast SUPER POWERED but something that'll light up the woods. I'd prefer Halogen mainly because it's cheaper. I have a cheap 10,000,000 million CP light i got from pep boys it's a Motor Trend brand. It is REALLY BRIGHT but, it's not water proof. I also would like it to be the pistol grip style. Thanks.


----------



## scott.cr (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not sure I've seen a truly "good" pistol-grip spotlight, e.g., water resistant, rugged construction. Seen a lot of cheapies though, my first (and last) pistol grip light was a Horrible Freight unit that was on sale for $6. I liked it quite a bit actually for casual use, but the charger it came with eventually caused the battery to literally melt down. After charging one afternoon I saw a hole in the side of the light!


----------



## a4d (Dec 10, 2007)

scott.cr said:


> I'm not sure I've seen a truly "good" pistol-grip spotlight, e.g., water resistant, rugged construction. Seen a lot of cheapies though, my first (and last) pistol grip light was a Horrible Freight unit that was on sale for $6. I liked it quite a bit actually for casual use, but the charger it came with eventually caused the battery to literally melt down. After charging one afternoon I saw a hole in the side of the light!


WOW thats wierd. Well what kind of spotlight is suggested for messing around in the woods. Nothing that'll empty the wallet in one shot though.


----------



## scott.cr (Dec 11, 2007)

a4d said:


> Well what kind of spotlight is suggested for messing around in the woods. Nothing that'll empty the wallet in one shot though.



Any hardware or auto parts store (probably even Wal Mart) will have pistol grip lights. Costco used to carry the Thor for $30, which I find to be an unbeatable deal. There are a variety of HIDs for the sub-$130 range; you'll find them if you sniff around the forum.


----------



## a4d (Dec 11, 2007)

OHH wow sub $130 range i'll have to look around i've seen mainly $250+.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 11, 2007)

The Power on Board HID is a great deal and offers fantastic performance for the money.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Power-On-Board-...lashlight_W0QQitemZ260190768030QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daveman (Dec 11, 2007)

a4d said:


> OHH wow sub $130 range i'll have to look around i've seen mainly $250+.


You'll want to take a look at the Amondotech N30 at 

http://batteryjunction.com/n30-3161.html

Worth 3 times the asking price on any day of the calender.


----------



## Ra (Dec 14, 2007)

Why oh why a pistol-grip light? Try to walk in the woods for a few hours, with a sla-based, pistol-grip light and you'll see what I mean.

To keep things practical, you need a light like the N30 ! With long-runtime led's and a handle on top.


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## a4d (Dec 14, 2007)

Ra said:


> Why oh why a pistol-grip light? Try to walk in the woods for a few hours, with a sla-based, pistol-grip light and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> To keep things practical, you need a light like the N30 ! With long-runtime led's and a handle on top.
> 
> ...


I was saying a pistol grip just cause they are mainly lighter. At least my old pistol grip was compared to my 10,000,000 CP light. Thanks for the links Wich one is overall better the amondotech or the Power-On-Board. Thats is a pretty big price difference, is it worth the $100 more for the Amondotech.


----------



## MikeLip (Dec 14, 2007)

The PoB is a very nice light, no question, and great value. But the Amondotech is considerably lighter and smaller.

I guess you'll have a hard time going wrong with either. I have an Amondotech and I'd like to have a PoB to go with it


----------



## a4d (Dec 14, 2007)

Is there a difference in brightness? I noticed the Amondotech is 3200 lumens. I saw nothing for the pob


----------



## MikeLip (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't recall well enough to make a god comparison, sorry. I just saw Photon Wranglers at the Ohio meetup, and I didn't have my Amondotech at that point. I'd love to compare them though!


----------



## Patriot (Dec 14, 2007)

The POB is probably the best value, offering good performance for the buck. If you plan on occasional use to see something at a distance the POB will be fine. The N30 is the better light in every regard including the color temperature. If you plan on frequent use or using the light as a tool, the extra $ spent on the N30 would be worth it. If you can swing the N30, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## a4d (Dec 14, 2007)

Alright thanks alot guys for the help. I still have a while untill i buy a new spotlight, not untill summer time mostlikley so i'll have to see how the funds are going then.


----------



## daveman (Dec 15, 2007)

Some may disagree with my take, but I basically see the Power On Board as the predecessor to the N30. The N30, being an improvement of the former, is the superior light in every aspect except price.


----------

